# University College of Medicine & Dentistry Lahore



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I just wanted to know is that how is the 
*University College of Medicine & Dentistry Lahore?*

Is it a good university? how is the environment? How is the education? what about the hospitals? Thanks.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Hospital is good,if you don't get admission anywhere else then uol should be your choice.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

But keep it in mind that may be in future their med college may face court proceedings,so be wise.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

UOL is operating illegally and they are going to officially ban the institute sooner or later. And, all those who are and were a part of the institute will *SUFFER BIG TIME.

*_Be wise; *DON'T GO THERE.*_


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

But they have such a nice campus  I mean I know they are in court right now because of UHS but can't they get reapproved?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It's like, UHS has a stronger case than UOL. 

And, apart from that, the standard of education there, is not good.

And once a dented reputation, it's always dented..


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

ouch ! never knew that ... thanks guys !


----------



## Soban (Dec 2, 2009)

The matter is sub judice and the students recognized already with PMDC wont suffer ... UHS has nothing to do with it ... Quality of Education is as good as the campus ... Hospital isOne of the best affiliated with private Collage ... Social Security Hospital ....Facultu is good and co-operative ...


----------



## Soban (Dec 2, 2009)

and1 MORE THING ... IT IS THE ONLY I REPEAT ONLY PRIVATE MEDICAL COLLEGE ALLOWED BY PMDC TO ADMIT 150 STUDENTS FOR MBBS .... i hope dats enough


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I received acceptance from FMH, CMH (late) and UoL based on foreign seat and since I won't be doing a house job in Pakistan and plan on taking the USMLE, I feel UOL was the best choice. FMH has a brilliant teaching staff but the way they talk to you especially as a foreigner is beyond horrible, not even asking your name and saying to just submit the tuition? CMH on the other hand I won't knock down they are one of the best if not the best in Lahore tuition rates are steep especially for the 1st year but they are a good medical college except I feel like very few if at all students are planning to practice medicine outside of Pakistan. Regardless I heard a response from them very late I'm guessing I was on the 2nd merit list and had already submitted dues at UoL.
Which leads me to UoL, International recognition is a big thing for one and having a degree from an actual University instead of graduating from a college and receiving the degree from UHS was a deal-breaker for me. It was their choice not to be associated with them and I feel like it was the right one. UoL's Admission staff and sending out official letters instead of having to call and ask a million questions (if you get through) was another big plus. Tuition comparatively to other private colleges was roughly $2000 cheaper for foreign seat and the campus as everyone knows is nicely built and still being expanded. I spoke with the Biochemistry Demonstrator and she told me how 2-3 students from last year's graduating class received house jobs at Mayo Hospital (King Edward).
In my opinion UOL is one of the most underrated private medical universities and hasn't been receiving the credit they deserve. UHS is not and never will be the deciding body on how reputable a university is. If you want to check affiliations check WHO, Avicenna, Faimer/IMED and PMDC which this university has linkages to, not to mention the affiliations it has with worldwide Universities in regards to their other programs.
Just had to rant after reading some ignorant comments and to help people make a better decision #grin


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

To overcome this 'phobia of colleges not listed in IMED/Avicenna' please make it clear;

'IMED recognition is required when a batch is just outgoing... simply, if a batch has passed the 5th year MBBS exams, and they are ready to do USMLE..
it's not a requirement right now for big names like Shk.Zyaed, Sharif & CPMC etc. because they don't have an outgoing batch at the moment..

only PMDC recognition is the key… for Registration, every PMDC recognized college should write a letter of recognition request and post it to the mentioned authority address, with required documentation, like PMDC recognition letter, Health Ministry approval etc, Just a xerox copy of those documents and within a month, the college's name is displayed on IMED/Avicenna list.. Those who write the application get the recognition, those who don't, they don't get it..'

so don't hesitate at all in taking admissions in renowned medical colleges, not listed in IMED list or Avicenna medical directory yet.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

it's necessary to clarify some of the things about UOL (University college of medicine & dentistry).

what more can i say for relying on my info that i attended classes of this college for 2 days in May 2011.
how it came to be possible?

here is my story:
i was wasting my year to improve mcat.........in the meanwhile, admissions for UOL were reopened in April, due to an increase of 50 seats.
i applied & got admission........with challan form in my hands, i requested UOL to allow me attend classes for 2 days.

bro! believe me> itz not at the par with established medical colleges.........good college building is not going to give you anything , if standard of education is not that good.

1stly; there is just a block for mbbs students, not a separate medical college building......i found blocks of pharm.d, bba in the same little new campus.

secondly, i neither found experienced anatomy & physiology professors......majority were young..........nor there was medical illustrating environment like museums with models etc.

& who said you social security hospital is a very good 1 for clinical training?
just ask any1 in lhr to compare it with CMH, FMH or shk.zyaed etc., you will get the answer.

to sum up, i decided to waste 1 year & go for UHS affiliated college, now i'm Alhumdulila much happy, after depositing fee in Central Park yesterday.

from what i compared on visiting departments of Central park, i can bet that today i'm at a far better place than uol.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe you're comparing apples and oranges here. Gaining admission to a school that has not even pushed out their first batch of medical students to an established medical school that has been. I understand we're both biased and opinionated in different ways but as stated before the principal and respective heads of each department are ex-K.E. staff. Spending 2 days in the school is also not a good deciding factor since everyone knows the first 2 weeks is purely introduction and just getting used to medical school. It is just a separate wing for medical students for now but I believe that's a good thing not having to move much and for those wanting a more traditional separate building it's also under construction. UHS affiliation doesn't have to do with level of education, also stated previously the syllabus and curriculum are the same as if you went to any other government or private medical college


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

asohail said:


> I believe you're comparing apples and oranges here. Gaining admission to a school that has not even pushed out their first batch of medical students to an established medical school that has been. I understand we're both biased and opinionated in different ways but as stated before the principal and respective heads of each department are ex-K.E. staff. Spending 2 days in the school is also not a good deciding factor since everyone knows the first 2 weeks is purely introduction and just getting used to medical school. It is just a separate wing for medical students for now but I believe that's a good thing not having to move much and for those wanting a more traditional separate building it's also under construction. UHS affiliation doesn't have to do with level of education, also stated previously the syllabus and curriculum are the same as if you went to any other government or private medical college


Mr.! if increase of 50 seats or outgoing batches is the criterion for determining superiority of a college> then how many batches of Shifa, CMH, Shk.Zyaed & Shalamar are out? 
still they are considered among the best 1s in pakistan.
itz not a big deal to get an increase of 50 seats, when our so-called medical authority 'PMDC' is ready to recognize every third class standard medical college like continental etc., just for money.

now come to the 2nd point; don't forget the childhood lesson> '1st impression is the last 1' & attending a college for 2 days is enough to give you that...

moreover let me tell you; my father is in King Edward medical university:
before i was willing to join uol> he consulted the matter with a panel of senior professors from K.E & the only response was;

'to get in a UHS affiliated college is far better than 1 which is not & have a dented repu, 
UHS maintains a standard & uniformity of examinations, which uol don't, so uol degree can lead to suffering in the market & practical feild.'


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I never said it was a way to determine superiority but you can ask graduates and current students from UoL how they feel and it is beyond positive and you responded in another thread as well, there is no difference whether you are associated with UHS or not they in no way determine standards as it has been mentioned countless times before. As a matter of fact I can go out and say it's probably better not to be associated with them, why can't a medical university determine it's standards by King Edward instead of paying a body of people (UHS) on a yearly basis for examinations. 
And if you want to take it a step further why isn't King Edward, Allama Iqbal, Services and other government Universities have linkages to UHS because again they aren't a deciding body. PMDC sets the rules for Pakistan and not UHS. 
Regarding your 2nd point 2 days of your biased opinion when you were not set to go there in the first place isn't a determining factor in how the university would be like for others, and as mentioned in another thread the University college of medicine and dentistry is doing well and you can't argue with facts based on opinion.
Increasing to 50 seats is not a criterion to determine superiority but being able to that as a medical college is still a feat it shows they have room to expand and with it setting greater standards. Again I was not comparing to Shifa, CMH, Sheikh zayed or Shalamar, I was comparing it to Central Park medical college and refuting these false accusations of how it is not of 'standard'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

asohail said:


> I never said it was a way to determine superiority but you can ask graduates and current students from UoL how they feel and it is beyond positive and you responded in another thread as well, there is no difference whether you are associated with UHS or not they in no way determine standards as it has been mentioned countless times before. As a matter of fact I can go out and say it's probably better not to be associated with them, why can't a medical university determine it's standards by King Edward instead of paying a body of people (UHS) on a yearly basis for examinations.
> And if you want to take it a step further why isn't King Edward, Allama Iqbal, Services and other government Universities have linkages to UHS because again they aren't a deciding body. PMDC sets the rules for Pakistan and not UHS.
> Regarding your 2nd point 2 days of your biased opinion when you were not set to go there in the first place isn't a determining factor in how the university would be like for others, and as mentioned in another thread the University college of medicine and dentistry is doing well and you can't argue with facts based on opinion.
> Increasing to 50 seats is not a criterion to determine superiority but being able to that as a medical college is still a feat it shows they have room to expand and with it setting greater standards. Again I was not comparing to Shifa, CMH, Sheikh zayed or Shalamar, I was comparing it to Central Park medical college and refuting these false accusations of how it is not of 'standard'


what are you saying man!#rofl

keep it in mind! except King Edward, every public & private medical college in punjab provincial area is affiliated with UHS, including Allama Iqbal, SIMS.......& so on.

examination regulating & degree awarding body for 'Allama Iqbal to Cental Park' is same, so i have got no worries in joining a good medical college affiliated with UHS. #yes

rest assure that drMD of uol here, made me feel as though uol is really something comparable to a full-fledged medical college, but i didn't find it a satisfactory place, neither the ppl having know-how of uol!

thatz it!> 

but i have no argument about the fact that uol is in IMED & Avicenna & i know some graduated ppl from there, they did take PLAB steps.#happy


----------

